# Send Text Via Internet, Is It Safe?



## cornemuse (Apr 9, 2021)

There are quite a number of web sites where one can send texts to phones via the internet.
How 'safe' are they? I dont want to bombard anyone with possibly lots of ads/junk from unscrupulous sites.
I have only a small flip phone, I never text, or get voice mail for that matter.
Anyone do this or recommend a 'safe' web page for this?

-corne-


----------



## LFaWolf (Apr 9, 2021)

I think the chance of the recipient getting spams and phishing texts will be very high. If I were the recipient I would immediately block texts from unknown people or number. You are essentially exposing the recipient’s number to who know what websites. I don’t think people will be happy about that.

Why not get a cheap Android phone if you really need to text people? As you start texting you may find that it is an efficient way of communicating, sometimes.


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 9, 2021)

I would be pissed if you entered my phone number into some site.


----------



## Caring1 (Apr 9, 2021)

Skype has that ability but you will need credit to text.


----------



## cornemuse (Apr 10, 2021)

What I thought. 
Scratch this notion
Thanx!


----------



## Cvrk (Apr 14, 2021)

Solaris17 said:


> I would be pissed if you entered my phone number into some site.


my bad

btw...if you get a sms from Blizzard, due send it my way. Trying to activate my 3rd account


----------



## Hardcore Games (Apr 15, 2021)

i get so many spam messages and nuisance calls from corporate leaks

nuisance calls get "anything you say can and will be used in a court of law"


----------



## 95Viper (Apr 15, 2021)

Who is your carrier?  You may want to check with them.
For instance, I have Verizon messages; and, I can text from the web (on my PCs), phone, tablet, etc.
Also, for the web, Google has:  Messages - Simple, helpful messaging by Google


----------



## dorsetknob (Apr 15, 2021)

Guess that they only work   when the recipient of txt has to pay to receive
Here its free to receive txt messages (UK) don't know if that's so for the US.
Still like most people i would be EXTREEMLY PISSED OFF if my number was given out to those services


----------



## cornemuse (Apr 15, 2021)

I have Tracfone, I picked up a tracfone smart phone, have not transfered my *old flip phone* over yet.

BTW, are Motorola brand smart phones any good? I will _rarely_ use it for anything but as a phone, , , ,

-c-


----------



## micropage7 (Apr 15, 2021)

Hardcore Games said:


> i get so many spam messages and nuisance calls from corporate leaks
> 
> nuisance calls get "anything you say can and will be used in a court of law"


not only you, some may use or sell their contacts to get some benefit
in few months someone adding me in several ponzi groups


----------



## 95Viper (Apr 16, 2021)

cornemuse said:


> BTW, are Motorola brand smart phones any good? I will _rarely_ use it for anything but as a phone, , , ,


I love my Motorola phones.  They are still good phones.
Have had zero problems with them.


----------



## crispysilicon (Apr 19, 2021)

cornemuse said:


> There are quite a number of web sites where one can send texts to phones via the internet.
> How 'safe' are they? I dont want to bombard anyone with possibly lots of ads/junk from unscrupulous sites.
> I have only a small flip phone, I never text, or get voice mail for that matter.
> Anyone do this or recommend a 'safe' web page for this?
> ...


SMS works via email, you just have to know the service they use. 

For example: 0123456789@vmobl.com was for virgin mobile user with the phone number 012-345-6789.


----------



## cornemuse (May 13, 2021)

Another question. I have googled, well Duckduckgo'd about getting a wireless phone that plugs in the wall for power, (transfering my land line # to it) and being able to connect my various home phones to this 'base unit' as such. No matter how I word it, I cant get an answer, , ,

Anybody else tried/did this?

-corne-


----------



## R-T-B (May 13, 2021)

95Viper said:


> I love my Motorola phones.  They are still good phones.
> Have had zero problems with them.


Ditto.  They are good, but get a non-carrier variant if you have any desire to root or mod it.

You probably don't, so just good.


----------



## Frick (May 13, 2021)

cornemuse said:


> Another question. I have googled, well Duckduckgo'd about getting a wireless phone that plugs in the wall for power, (transfering my land line # to it) and being able to connect my various home phones to this 'base unit' as such. No matter how I word it, I cant get an answer, , ,
> 
> Anybody else tried/did this?
> 
> -corne-



There are plenty of sets with one base and two handhelds, and Gigaset has options to add more handhelds.


----------



## Deleted member 202104 (May 13, 2021)

cornemuse said:


> Another question. I have googled, well Duckduckgo'd about getting a wireless phone that plugs in the wall for power, (transfering my land line # to it) and being able to connect my various home phones to this 'base unit' as such. No matter how I word it, I cant get an answer, , ,
> 
> Anybody else tried/did this?
> 
> -corne-


I think this is the type of unit you're looking for.  This particular unit is for AT&T (a US based cellular) service only, but maybe it will help you search for something compatible to what's in your area.






						Amazon.com: AT&T Wireless Home Phone - WF721 (AT&T) (Renewed) : Cell Phones & Accessories
					

Buy AT&T Wireless Home Phone - WF721 (AT&T) (Renewed): Cell Phones - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



					www.amazon.com


----------



## cornemuse (May 14, 2021)

I have Tracfone not ATT, but thanks anyways!


----------



## qubit (May 14, 2021)

LFaWolf said:


> I think the chance of the recipient getting spams and phishing texts will be very high. If I were the recipient I would immediately block texts from unknown people or number. You are essentially exposing the recipient’s number to who know what websites. I don’t think people will be happy about that.
> 
> Why not get a cheap Android phone if you really need to text people? As you start texting you may find that it is an efficient way of communicating, sometimes.


What he said ^^ but credit to you for being cautious and asking before jumping in with something you weren't certain was legit.


----------



## Atomic77 (May 16, 2021)

Hmm I believe not that it matters but DELL has a thing where you can connect your iphone or other phone to your pc.


----------



## cornemuse (Jun 1, 2021)

What are opinions on "BLU' brand smart phones?

Their customer support seems on level with Sony = terrible.

Just curious, , , ,


----------



## cornemuse (Jun 15, 2021)

Just a bump:



> What are opinions on "BLU' brand smart phones?
> 
> Their customer support seems on level with Sony = terrible.
> 
> Just curious, , , ,


----------



## Frick (Jun 15, 2021)

cornemuse said:


> What are opinions on "BLU' brand smart phones?
> 
> Their customer support seems on level with Sony = terrible.
> 
> Just curious, , , ,



Low end rebrands of low end phones.


----------

